# Installed QSI magnum today



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Today I got a QSI magnum (universal) board to put in a Bachmann Annie. The Annie had already been gutted and made to work with an aristo 75 mhz, so the hardest part was done. 

The magnum is really easy--screw terminals instead of solder connections. The hardest part was getting the D$&! Annie back together. I never like assembling and disassembling those things. I installed the G wire cutoff switch in the smokestack, since I've disconnected the smoke generator 

QSI doesn't make a 4-6-0 prototype sound--at least not yet--so using the Q2 programmer I made up my own sound file based on the chuff of a C16, and updated the firmware in the card. Worked like a charm. 

That's three engines now using QSI and airwire. it works very well


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I have an Annie that needs to get a QSI, but I pulled it apart before, and did not enjoy it... I guess I'll document the disassembly this next time! 

By the way, if you can find a 4-6-0 sound file, qsi will help you do custom sounds and put it in the right format. 

What version of the q2upgrade program are you running? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been chatting with Josh at QSI about an Annie Sound file. He suggested that I download Q2Update and customize a steam file the way I wanted for an Annie and then he'd burn a chip with the customized file. I kind of think that since we can upload the Q2 file to the decoder, it's kind of a overkill to have a chip burnt. 

I am still in the process of qweaking by starting with the 4-4-0 sound file but changing the whistle to the HWBeg, Alt Whistle to 3751, Bell to SSBell, Chuff to T1Chuff1 , Steam Gen to Steam_Gen_beg_a and the Air pump to SSPump_10. You might set these up and let me know what you think. 

Happy RRing, 

Herb


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, I thnk I'm using the most recent version of Q2--I downloaded it from the website. Version 1.6.0.0. 

Herb, I like your soundset better! I had been using this, below, but I think yours is a better fit. The truth is I've actually neve heard the Annie prototype and was kind of making it up


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, latest. 

I have not tested it thoroughly, but seems fine... wish they would provide a release file to describe what is changed/fixed between versions. 

Regards, Greg


----------

